# Hand made ​​slingshot Korea style(sanggung)



## toy (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello!

Producers: S sanggung
(Korea style nickname:Yeonggwang)

bakelite+Aluminum

Have a nice day


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice! Good work.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!

Just a suggestion if you don't mind, instead of screws how about using pins?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice one, looks like a great design. Really nice fit and finish also!


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

beautiful...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

toy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Producers: S sanggung
> (Korea style nickname:Yeonggwang)
> ...


Aie gu! Chal man dul oss um ni da! Han guk ul sa rang hae yo. =)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Holy heck! Beautiful.

What did you use to round the edges? Router?!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

No words for this.....AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

thats awesome !!!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice workmanship and finishing!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

what a beautiful work congrats

cheers


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice, a lot of work must have gone into those!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Mmmm shiny , very beautiful work!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow fantastic work :thumbsup:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool shooters and amazing workmanship


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

OOOuuuu awesome slingshot.

Good job!

regards


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice looking work.

Although I always worried about aluminium for my own strength of bands; and metal fatigue leading tho it snapping under stress.

Which would cause me a serious facial injury; not that I NOT ugly enough already though.

Hence I steer well clear of it for my own slingshots.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

대단하네요.

Beautiful work.

Only thing I would suggest is better looking screws or use of decorative pins.

반갑슴니다.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that is a cool looking shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------

